# Wie geht man mit Fischbabys um ?



## Zwerg (24. März 2010)

Hallo ich bin neu hier.

Ich hab mal eine Frage .. und zwar, wie ich mit kleinen Koi oder Karpfenkindern umgehen muss.
Da meine Mutter vor kurzem leider verstorben ist, müssen wir uns jetzt um die Fische kümmern.
Letztes Jahr haben wir kleine fischbabys bekommen, wobei wir nicht wissen welche Art sie sind (Koi oder Karpfen). Sie sind jetz ca. 4-5cm groß & schwimmen in einem kleinen Becken, was wir aus 50er HTRohren mit Netz verarbeitet haben und in dem Teich überwintert haben. Nun ist das Netz aber über den Winter eingerissen ( ungefähr 30 cm ), und wir wissen nicht ob wir die Fische in eine große Wanne mit Teichwasser umsetzen können und sie da größer werden zu lassen, um sie dann wieder in den großen Teich zusetzen. 

LG Zwerg


----------



## Christian und Frauke (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie geht man mit Fischbabys um ?*

Hallo Zwerg,
mein Vorname ist Christian.
:willkommen
Also erstmal Kois sind Karpfen und Du kannst sie ohne bedenken sofort freilassen

Warum sollte was passierenoder habt ihr __ Raubfische im Teich?


----------



## Dodi (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie geht man mit Fischbabys um ?*

Hallo und

:willkommen, Zwerg! - Mein Name ist Dodi. 

Spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen, die kleinen Fische jetzt in den Teich zu setzen. In der Größe sollten die anderen Fische denen nichts mehr anhaben können.
Wieviele kleine Fische sind es denn? Wenn Ihr sie doch in eine Wanne setzen wollt, dann sollte ein kleiner Filter angeschlossen sein, die Temperaturen nicht zu hoch werden (also nicht in die pralle Sonne stellen) und die Wanne mit einem Netz abgedeckt sein - auch regelmäßige Wasserwechsel sollten gemacht werden

Darf man fragen, aus welchem Grund Ihr normale Karpfen ausser den Koikarpfen im Teich habt? 

Vielleicht stellst Du Dich mal näher in der Rubrik "Mein Teich und ich" vor - und Bilder nicht vergessen! 

Viel Spaß hier bei uns!


----------



## Zwerg (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie geht man mit Fischbabys um ?*

Es sind nicht direkt __ Raubfische. Die 2 großen Karpfen sind ich schätze mal 30 - 50cm groß und die Koikarpfen ca. 40cm. Ich hab jetz halt Angst wenn ich sie in den Teich mit den anderen Fischen setze, dass die großen die kleinen Babys auffressen. Das ist uns schonmal passiert.
Deswegen weiß ich jetz nicht was ich mit den kleinen machen soll. 

LG Zwerg


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wie geht man mit Fischbabys um ?*

Hallo,
ich denke auch, setz sie in den Teich. Normal fressen die Koi oder Karpfen die kleinen nicht mehr mit Absicht. Aus versehen kann das aber schon sein.


----------

